

Feet-smelling Robots - hdragomir
http://designtaxi.com/news/357456/In-Japan-Odor-Sniffing-Robots-Give-Snarky-Remarks-If-Your-Breath-Or-Feet-Stink/

======
hdragomir
I finally don't have to bend my feet all the way to my nose to find out if
they stink!

Definitely more important than, say, curing cancer.

